# Dump zone solar



## Leonard (Feb 12, 2010)

I need to figure out what to do with the excess heat I will incur with my solar panels some sort of dump zone, I was thinking of trying to use the hot water for something but an overheat will most likely occur in the summer where heat is not needed.  Any suggestions?


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 13, 2010)

Assume this is a solar hot water system?  Are the panels angled to optimize for heating in winter instead of all-year (ie angle is steeper than your latitude)?
Is overheat of the whole system even likely? I know panels overheat easily without circulation, but the whole system? What temp would be overheat?
A big super insulated water tank with an embedded hose-coil as a heat exchanger can store heat for use on cloudy days (plans on builditsolar.com).
Outdoor hot tub?
Pool heater?


----------



## boots5050 (Feb 21, 2010)

I sell solar water heaters in CT- most all systems have an expansion tank so they will not overheat- as of today there is no system for overflow excess


----------



## Fi-Q (Feb 22, 2010)

I think asking the boiler room would be a good idea. A lot of them have boiler / solar kit...... and are dealing with hydronic system.


----------



## rsettgas (Mar 9, 2010)

my own preference is to use flat plate collectors with a "drainback" type system if possible. among the advantages to these systems are that there is no overproduction or need for heat-dump. the controller shuts the system down when the storage tank gets to an adjustable high limit temperature. the collectors then dry-stagnate, which is no problem.

and even with "closed loop pressurized systems" experience seems to be that unless the system is oversized and/or the expansion tank undersized, they generally can handle sunny periods of no draw without adverse effects.


----------



## btuser (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm planning a DHW pre-heating system myself.  I'd like to go with a drainback, but my best installation location is about 5' below where my indoor storage tank will be.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 12, 2010)

Heat swimming pool or hot tub.


----------

